# Duck Egg Custard



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a big carton of half and half that needed to be used. I always have duck eggs.

So I made a batch of baked custard using duck eggs and half and half.

Holy cow, that's good stuff.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oregon, care to share the recipie?


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I once read an article about using turkey eggs. Different recipes were tried. Scrambled and fried were not favorites, but the custard was reportedly wonderful.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I just googled for a recipe for baked custard. They are pretty much all the same.

Then I substitutes duck eggs for the eggs and and half and half for the milk. The recipe I used called for cinnamon instead of the usual nutmeg.

I ate the last of it last night topped with a bunch of fresh strawberries.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Cancel that. I did save the recipe. It _does_ call for nutmeg. I just left the nutmeg out.

Baked Custard

Ingredients

2 eggs
2 cups milk
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
Dash ground cinnamon
Dash ground nutmeg

Directions

In a small bowl, whisk the eggs, milk, sugar and salt. Pour into four ungreased 8-oz. custard cups; sprinkle with cinnamon and nutmeg.
Place in a 13-in. x 9-in. baking pan; pour hot water in pan to a depth of 3/4 in. Bake, uncovered, at 350Â° for 50-55 minutes or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean. Remove cups to a wire rack to cool. Serve warm or chilled. Store in the refrigerator. Yield: 4 servings.


----------

